# Chip Carving a Plate



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Introduction & Preparation*

Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate. 
I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.

Various plates styles and assorted carving patterns combine to make wonderful carvings. Here are some plates that I've carved:

































Our plate will have a unique design. One that I'm sure you will enjoy carving.

Here is a supply list of what you'll need for class:
Note: all of these supplies are available at the My Chip Carving online store - https://mychipcarving.com/Chip_Carving/Store/store.htm

Chip carving knife
10" Outside Single Beaded Rim Plate, basswood
Pattern Transfer Tool or Graphite transfer paper
Sand eraser (Tombow is preferred)
Compass
Mechanical pencil
Straight edge
Instant Center Finder - recommended, not required

Please reply to this post or email me directly if you have any questions - [email protected]

*Next lesson:* Designing a Pattern


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Whoot. Another class. Count me in.


----------



## arrdee (Mar 3, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Sign me up. I'm ready.


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Hey Hey Marty!

I have been waiting for this. Sign me up!

Rich


----------



## Gerry0 (Mar 7, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Cool! I'm ready


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Haven't tried this yet. Looking forward to it. Count me in.


----------



## Mortal73 (Sep 6, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Thank you for the chance! There will be my first time to join. Hopefully I can be with you despite the time difference


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Glad to see all of you on board for class! The time difference won't make a bit of difference, Sergey.
I'm sure more will be joining as the word gets out.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


wishing all a gr8 class. I have too many irons in the fire right now, but, I'm going to follow along. have fun everyone


----------



## Chipaway (Mar 4, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


I'd like to participate, too. Looking forward to it. Marty's a good teacher.


----------



## scotty77 (Mar 4, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Count me in .When will you be around so i can run out an pick up some plate blanks


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


How many plate blanks would you recommend picking up?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


How much are the plate blanks, *Marty*? I suppose you could just practice with a round piece of wood about the same size, couldn't you? I would hate to mess up a plate blank.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


How many plate blanks would you recommend picking up?
How much are the plate blanks, Marty? I suppose you could just practice with a round piece of wood about the same size, couldn't you?
*One plate blank is enough to start with because, like Charles says, you can practice on a practice board before carving the real deal. A 10" outside single beaded rim plate is $11.00.*
Click here to order - scroll down to the Single Outside Beaded Rim and select the 10" plate


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


I'll try to give you a call and place an order this afternoon.


----------



## goofy (Sep 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Count me in. New to this. What's the procedure to join in? Just log onto the web site?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


I got my order in yesterday. Goofy, I belive if you create a membership you can get access to some of his videos. There are a couple of levels of membership. Head to the sites home page and check out the membership link.

https://mychipcarving.com/


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Count me in. New to this. What's the procedure to join in? 
*Goofy, welcome to class. To "join" this class simply click the "Watch" button on the top of the page.
That way you'll stay in the loop and know when new lessons are posted.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


and there is a *subscribe button on our classes page* ...


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


I'm good to go. : ^ )


----------



## Panthro (Mar 21, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


This looks like a great project. Count me in as well.


----------



## Gerry0 (Mar 7, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


What happen with the projects?


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


I don't understand your question, Gerry0. 
If you are looking for the rest of the lessons on this project, continue on with the remaining parts that follow after this Part 1 posting.


----------



## Gerry0 (Mar 7, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


No, I wonder why you stop publishing more projects


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Introduction & Preparation*
> 
> Welcome to another chip carving class. This time our project will be chip carving a basswood plate.
> I will lead you step-by-step through this project and when you're done you'll have a carved plate to display or give away as a gift.
> ...


Hi Gerry0,
I'll have to start another LJ class sometime soon. If you'd like to see regular projects, videos and lessons, please become a member of MyChipCarving. I publish one new lesson and project each month for Platinum Members. 
Here's the link to sign up - http://www.mychipcarving.com/amember/signup.php


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Pattern Transfer*

In this lesson I'll show you two methods to transfer a pattern to our 10" plate.

Here's the link to get the pattern

This pattern is in the Gold Member Pattern Vault and signing up is free.
Sign up by clicking HERE.

Now, on to the lesson…
http://www.facebook.com/v/178183935591569

Next lesson: Knife Sharpening!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Transfer*
> 
> In this lesson I'll show you two methods to transfer a pattern to our 10" plate.
> 
> ...


Your user agreement apparently prohibits use of the patterns obtained from your site on any items produced for resale. Am I interpreting this correctly? I am developing a line of wood products for sale online and through craft fairs and would like to add some chip carved accents to some of these pieces. I have no chip carving experience to date and appreciate the tutelage you are offering through Lumberjocks. If I learn from your tutelage and then incorporate the skills learned into products that I try to sell am I infringing on your creative property by using patterns distributed by your website?


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Transfer*
> 
> In this lesson I'll show you two methods to transfer a pattern to our 10" plate.
> 
> ...


Your user agreement apparently prohibits use of the patterns obtained from your site on any items produced for resale. 
*thanks for checking with me on this. You may use any of my patterns for items that you resell. No problem!*


----------



## Gerry0 (Mar 7, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Transfer*
> 
> In this lesson I'll show you two methods to transfer a pattern to our 10" plate.
> 
> ...


I have a question for this, what can I do if I made a mistake while I been heat transfering my pattern? there is any way to erase the toner lines?


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Pattern Transfer*
> 
> In this lesson I'll show you two methods to transfer a pattern to our 10" plate.
> 
> ...


I have a question for this, what can I do if I made a mistake while I been heat transfering my pattern? there is any way to erase the toner lines?

*
Toner lines can be removed before you start carving by sanding off the pattern lines.
If you've already started carving and need to remove pattern lines, use the Tombow Sand Eraser.









This eraser really does the trick when it comes to removing toner and graphite paper lines.*


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Knife Preparation - Sharpening!*

Watch this video to see how to properly sharpen your chip carving knife.
Don't skip this step!

!



!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Knife Preparation - Sharpening!*
> 
> Watch this video to see how to properly sharpen your chip carving knife.
> Don't skip this step!
> ...


Thanks for the info Marty.


----------



## Andreas440 (Sep 11, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Knife Preparation - Sharpening!*
> 
> Watch this video to see how to properly sharpen your chip carving knife.
> Don't skip this step!
> ...


How frequently do you resharpen your knife while carving?


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Knife Preparation - Sharpening!*
> 
> Watch this video to see how to properly sharpen your chip carving knife.
> Don't skip this step!
> ...


How frequently do you resharpen your knife while carving?

*Once your knife is sharp, you'll only need to freshen up the blade on the white ceramic or with your leather strop after quite a few hours of carving. On the plate we're carving you should be able to carve the entire plate w/o any resharpening. *


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Carving the Rosette*

The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.

Here's the lesson:






Next lesson: Carving the border


----------



## Panthro (Mar 21, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Good video Marty. You make it look so easy. I will be doing a couple of these rosettes on a practice board. Should be a lot of fun though.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


You make it look so easy.

*It will get easier and easier for you with practice. Also, look closely at my hand when I'm removing the large chips. You'll see it shake a bit on a couple of cuts. Those biggies are not easy!  *


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Marty:

I transferred the pattern to one of my 3/8 inch practice boards. I then proceeded to carve the rosette, cutting a small triangular "starter" chip out of the middle first. I just could not get the knife to draw through it, and get the depth and remove the chip. I used my new wood handle cutting knife, and even bent the blade on the tip, and had to grind it down. The knife is properly sharpened; it cuts all the rest of the chips just fine. I know my practice board is a bit dry, so I even sprayed it with a 50/50 mix of alcohol and water, and soaked it. Still no luck! I got another board and went through the same thing again. I wanted to make sure I completed the whole rosette before jumping onto my plate, and ruining that too! So, I think I will just draw a 12 point rosette, and let it go as that. I don't know what else to do. Do you sell just the replacement blades for the new knives?

Rich


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Hey Rich, yes, those large chips in the center are challenging. Why don't you go ahead and divide each chip into two or three chips to make them smaller and easier to remove. That should give you the confidence to remove them on your plate.
I'll stand behind the My Chip Carving Knife you have. Send it to me and I'll send you a replacement!
51654 164th St.
Garden City, MN 56034

Keep chippin'!


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Thanks for an offer like that Marty! I'll get it in the mail tomorrow. I sure appreciate this. As you said, I'll try and divide the large chips into smaller segements, and see how that goes.

Thanks again;
Rich


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Finally dedicated some time to try these techniques. First attempt was pretty rough. Definitely not the clean lines and "click" of your chips, but after revisiting your techniques video on your website, things improved. Thanks for the tip about locking your thumb against the knife. I was providing a good example of what not to do ( thumb as pivot instead of sliding tripod). That makes all the difference in the world in the cleanness of the cuts. Eliminating my death grip on the knife helped too.  Practice continues…


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Progress report (or lack thereof). The density of the plate is very different from the density of the practice boards, hence my first foray into cutting the rosette ended poorly. I had too steep an angle going in so the sides of the first rosette did not meet cleanly at a single point like they did during my practice runs. Looks like I get a whole plate to practice on now. Chalk it up to the learning curve. At least I have a better understanding of the required angles now. (The remaining seven chips in the center rosette came out well. I don't suppose there is any way to save or transform the one oddball?)


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


Chalk it up to the learning curve. At least I have a better understanding of the required angles now. (The remaining seven chips in the center rosette came out well. I don't suppose there is any way to save or transform the one oddball?)

*Hey Beth,
Your learning curve will lessen with each chip. You're approaching it correctly - practice board and then your project. As far as the one "oddball chip", I'd just leave it and not attempt to make any more cuts on it. When your plate is done others probably won't even notice it.*


----------



## ifonly (Jan 10, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


could you please tell me what kind of wood that is please


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


*Hello ifonly,*

could you please tell me what kind of wood that is please

*I'm carving on a basswood plate. Northern basswood is all I supply because it is the highest quality. Contact me or check out my store for basswood and items to carve. *


----------



## ifonly (Jan 10, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


hello marty
i wondered because it looks very white, and lot softer, i can only get a wood called lime wood over here in uk, but its a lot darker and seems harder to cut than yours, maybe it seems harder as i`m only just starting to learn, i don`t seem to be able to find basswood over here. i`l just have to keep practising.
thank you for your quick answer.
allen


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Rosette*
> 
> The pattern is on your plate and your knife is sharp. That means it's time to start carving!
> We'll begin with the rosette. Have one or two practice boards ready so you can try some of these chips on your practice board before carving on your plate.
> ...


wood called lime wood over here in uk

*I believe that limewood and basswood are in the same family of trees. Although I've never carved limewood, I've seen some marvelous carvings from this species. let me know if you have any other questions as you start learning how to chip carve.*


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Carving the Border*

Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.

!



!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


What an excellent video! I haven't been able to follow along with the class, but I am so happy that this will be in the archives for when I have time to take the course. What wonderful instructions you give! Thank you so much for taking the time to share your talents with us! 

Sheila


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is the first in the series I've seen. I will now have to go back and watch the entire series. Thank you very much for producing this.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


Sheila, thank you for the encouraging words! It spurs me on the continue teaching and producing lessons.

Mark, welcome aboard! You may want to check out the first class as well as it provides essential instruction on chip carving.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


I checked out the first in the series and will work through the whole list, I may need to order some of the supplies as well.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


Excellent instruction! Every now and again I hear a lovely click and the chip comes out easily with clean sharp lines for my reward. It's all the other times that you wish you could just refill the hole and start over…patience, patience.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


Marty: Is it okay to do all of the #1 chips first, then follow up with all of the #2's etc. on the border instead of working your way around the plate in blocks of 6 chips? As a beginner, I found it easier to remember the preferred order of the cuts within a single chip that way. Also repeating 3 angles with similar pressure (based on the size of the chip) seemed to produce more consistent results (for me) than changing the chip size so frequently.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Carving the Border*
> 
> Here's our next lesson on how to carve the border for our 10" plate. Take your time and enjoy the lesson and your carving! Don't be afraid to ask any questions when they come up.
> 
> ...


Marty: Is it okay to do all of the #1 chips first, then follow up with all of the #2's etc. on the border instead of working your way around the plate in blocks of 6 chips?

*This is a good point you've brought up, Beth. Yes, you can surely remove the chips in this manner. It can result in more consistent carving as well as more efficient movement.*


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Finishing*

The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
With this in mind, I've created a series of finishing lessons in the My Chip Carving Video Vault.
I won't create a full-blown finishing video for this class but instead will encourage you to check out the finishing series already created.

Here are the steps to finish your plate.

1. Remove all leftover pattern lines. The following video shows you how this is done.






2. Lightly sand and remove the dust with a vacuum cleaner. Apply one coat of sanding sealer. You can brush this on as it will soak into the wood and not pool in the bottom of your carving. Lightly sand and remove the dust after it has dried (1-2 hours)





































3. SPRAY on 3 coats of satin lacquer. Lightly sand and remove the dust in between coats. 1 hour dry time in between coats. DO NOT brush on this finish. If you do it will pool in your carving and make a good carving very ugly.










4. With a small brush, carefully apply a gel stain in the carved areas. Wipe off any excess stain that gets on the surface using a clean cotton rag. Don't over brush the stain. Just make sure to apply an even coat. Let it dry overnight.










5. Carefully reapply gel stain to areas that are lighter than other areas. Usually this is the with the grain areas of your carving. Let it dry 24 hours.

6. Spray a final top coat of satin lacquer. Let it dry. You're done!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


Awesome!  Bravo! It was an excellent class!

Sheila


----------



## Woodbutcher3 (Jul 1, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


I've been waitng for these tips! What great contrast!

Thanks. I hadn't figured out the way you got such nice color inside the plate. I had just been using the gel and putting on about 3 coats and pulling the remainder out with a brush. I'll be adding this to my bag of tricks!

My video ain't workin', so, you may already address this. I use graphite lead to do the drawing (as I'm sure you do) so it is easy to remove with the poly erasers you show. What I didn't see and didn't know if it it was in the video, is the use of alcohol and a Q-tip on delicate areas like ridges. So - just in case - there it is.

Keep the great stuff comin'


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


*Thank you, Sheila, for the encouraging words!*

*Rod - *is the use of alcohol and a Q-tip on delicate areas like ridges.

*I've not tried alcohol to remove graphite. Does it do the trick?

Most of my pattern lines these days are toner based after applying the pattern with the Pattern Transfer Tool.
It takes the Tombow Sand Eraser or Ink Eraser Pencil to remove those lines. Lacquer thinner will dissolve toner but that would cause it to bleed into the wood.*


----------



## Gerry0 (Mar 7, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


Great class, beautiful job!!!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


Thank you for sharing your knowledge Marty. I will definitely be trying this in the future and placing an order with you. Have youever thought of selling your knives etc. through an outlet in Europe? Not sure if this is practical for you, but it would certainly cut down on the shipping/customs costs for those of us who live this side of the pond.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


Have youever thought of selling your knives etc. through an outlet in Europe?

*Hi Andy, glad to share what I know with you and other LJ'ers. I hear what you're saying about shipping/customs costs for non-US orders. Having a European outlet would be nice. I'd not thought of that yet. I'll keep it on the back burner and see if it catches on fire!*


----------



## goofy (Sep 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


I finished my plate a week ago. The instructions were great. Now I'm busy applying the gel stain. Not going real smooth. But I'll get there.
Chip carving is fun…. applying get stain is not!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Finishing*
> 
> The last steps to complete our plate is to apply a finish.
> The finishing process gives many carvers headaches and can lead to much frustration.
> ...


Awesome job, thank you for letting us see it.
Arlin


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

*Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*

When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
Thanks for joining me for this class.
If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Marty;
You did a great job on our first plate; your expertice, your videos were just outstanding! I would like to see more patterns, and more videos on differen't shapes of plates, maybe for the next class perhaps. Everyone that partisipated in this class I'm sure would like to do some more. Maybe we should take a vote on some more ideas from members? It seems that after learning the techniques on pattern transfer, all the right ways to do the cuts, most of us are now more familiar with the overal procedure from the pattern to the finishing. That's my take!

Thanks for all the time you spent on this; it sure is appreciated by me!

Rich


----------



## goofy (Sep 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Marty,
Thanks much for the great class. I'm still in the finishing touches of carving the border. Then off to cleaning off all the pattern transfer lines I didn't carve off and finally the finishing. When done I will post picture here. Hopefully in the not too distant future. Your teaching here is much appreciated.
Jim


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.












I just finished my first plate. Although I had problems with a "rock hard" plate, it did make it to the finishing table! I had a few chip-outs due to the dry wood, but the finishing process went really well. I think Marty's instruction and finishing process is great. I used a cherry gel stain for the cuts. I sure hope he starts another class now with a differen't shape plate and pattern. Thanks for looking!
Rich


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Just beautiful, Rich!!! It is really a piece to be proud of!!! 

Sheila


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Way to go, Rich! Good choice to sub-divide the large center chips seeing as you were carving a hard piece of basswood. Super!!


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Marty;
Let me add some more ideas for upcoming classes. What I would like to see is how to lay out and draw different patterns right on the plates, the old fashioned way! I realize that this is a bit much to ask for, but it would really help us out here. If we could learn to do differen't patterns for various shaped plates, from the middle to the outside rim, as we all see in chip carving books, per say. They show the finished carving, but how did they draw it!? There are nice ones in the pattern vault, but how do we get them from the vault (PDF file) to the working plate. Some patterns we could mix and match for differen't applications, themes, etc. This would take some advanced computer skills and programs for sure. I would like to learn everything there is to know.

Thanks;
Rich


----------



## Gerry0 (Mar 7, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Marty

About upcoming classes, what about one on this work










Thanks


----------



## rich2008 (Mar 5, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


Good idea GerryO!

I second the motion! This would be a nice addition to anyone's home, or office. Count me in.

Thanks for showing

Rich


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


I'll keep this idea in mind, Gerry and Rich. Thank you.


----------



## KathyL (Mar 4, 2011)

MyChipCarving said:


> *Post pics of your carved plate HERE!*
> 
> When your plate is completed, post a picture of it here!
> Thanks for joining me for this class.
> If you have ideas for the next chip carving class you'd like, feel free to post them here as well.


To those of you that are looking for additional classes become a premium member on his website and you will get what you asked for and MUCH more. I highly recommend it. Also Marty does have classes at his shop in Garden City, MN. I took one of those and we drew most of our designs. I realize that it is too far for many of you. Check it out. I love getting a new video and pattern every month.


----------

